# Need Help!



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

I am building some cemetery fence. Does anyone know where i can get toppers to put on the PVC pipe? Skulls or points any help would be appreciated John


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I used little mini skulls I got from Oriental Trading Company (I believe)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's the link to the mini skulls. We also got some mini pumpkins we used for the same purpose, although OTC does not appear to be carrying them at the moment.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...RI=processProductsCatalog&x=24&sd=Mini+Skulls


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

8 Nightmares said:


> I am building some cemetery fence. Does anyone know where i can get toppers to put on the PVC pipe? Skulls or points any help would be appreciated John


Here are a few:
http://www.hooverfence.com/ornamental/finials/plastic.htm
http://www.mcfrugal.com/index.html?lang=en-us&target=d26.html
http://www.steelsupplylp.com/site.php?type=ornamental

Just do a Google search for "fence finials" and you will find lots of places to purchase items.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Found another company that looks decent.

King Architectural Metals


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

If your fence is made out of PVC, take a look at this site on how to attach the finials to the PVC posts.

I messed up last year and ordered the wrong size for my 1/2" PVC fence. I ended up cutting a square wooden dowell that fit inside of the finial. I then sanded the other end of the dowell just enough to slide inside of the PVC pipe. Worked great! They fit very snug and I can pop them off if needed.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

actually Jaybo, I love that idea!


----------



## BTH (Jul 2, 2006)

You might consider making your own skulls. I bought a gearshift knob for a Harley off ebay and made a silicone mold. I added a "neck' that fit 1/2" pvc before making the mold. Bought some 2 part resin and poured a bunch of these .








.

Heres what they look like on my fence along with some of the toppers for wrought iron..








.

Wasn't the cheapest route but it was what I really wanted.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

They look great BTH and i did the same as jaybo with the toppers.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

Last year, Dollar Tree had a bag of (I think) 10 foam skulls for $1 (duh). Those could easily be adapted for fence toppers. They were about 2 inches tall and full skull forms. 

You also could use something different like little pumpkins too...


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Guys I had not a clue where to look but you all came through thanks again


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

8 Nightmares,

I took a slightly different approach for my cemetery fence. Here is another option to consider. I bought my garden border (fence topper) at Big Lots. Eight feet for $1.

Here's the how-to that I followed...
http://www.hectorturner.com/halloween/fence.html

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

you can sand cast a positive, then just use hot glue as your medium. brush off the sand and paint.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Brilliant idea. I ordering the wrong type last year as well. I tried to hot glue them on the top of the PVC but they kept falling off. I have to pick up some wood dowels now.

Thanks for posting this. 



Jaybo said:


> If your fence is made out of PVC, take a look at this site on how to attach the finials to the PVC posts.
> 
> I messed up last year and ordered the wrong size for my 1/2" PVC fence. I ended up cutting a square wooden dowell that fit inside of the finial. I then sanded the other end of the dowell just enough to slide inside of the PVC pipe. Worked great! They fit very snug and I can pop them off if needed.


----------

